# hi new here



## itsallfunj (Mar 18, 2015)

Been bodybuilding for many years. I belong to a bunch of forums i try  to stay active on


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Welcome. Glad you decided to join this one!*


----------



## brazey (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------

